# "DIY" halloween costumes haha



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 7, 2006)

so I pretty much have like NOO money but am going to a halloween party and want to look good!So I decided to do it myself..but i have NO ideas!so I was hoping all of you could help !! thanks <3


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Why dont you go as a fairy, fairy wings from joke shops are very low price, then make a tutu/puffy skirt, pull on a pair of flat shoes, with tights and leotard/comfy top. Grab some Xmas tinsel to wrap around some stick to make a tinsley wand with a cardboard star on top

my mom did this for me a long time ago for a low budget. HTH lol.

Or go as Puss In Boots, wear black long top with Black trousers tucked into black boots, complete with a big hat with a feather sticking out, and a sword. For the mask use Carbon e/s, Dark Soul Pigment (wet) or Blacktied e/s


----------



## Raerae (Sep 7, 2006)

heels, g-string, bra, ceranwrap,all yah need!


----------



## Tyester (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_heels, g-string, bra, ceranwrap,all yah need!_

 
Pics required


----------



## Throwaway Style (Sep 7, 2006)

im on a low budget this year so im just gonna pick up some ben nye makeup and do david bowie, with the lightning bolt on the face and all

and a short skirt etc etc etc. haha


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Pics required 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha only if you do it first.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I've seen that body...&& damn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahaa.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 8, 2006)

ohh i loveee thae fairy ideaa!! sounds good to me


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

ill be 8 months preggo so im gonna wear a black bikini top and paint the rest orange.. HAHA JACK-O-LANTERN! my boobs can be the eyes....


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 8, 2006)

You could always ask melozburngr for some hints and tips as she's made some amazing costumes in the past and seems to win costume contests regularly.  Have a look at the thread  Halloween Costume Pix!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 8, 2006)

Blue body paint. White underwear. Hair all poofy. White hat.

You can be a smurf!


----------



## lara (Sep 8, 2006)

DH and I always cheat at these things and go as CSI characters. He's a dead-ringer for Jim Brass and just happens to own the worlds worst brown suit, and I just take my hair down, paint a gap between my front teeth and call myelf Sara Sidle. We have CSI caps and forensics kits and everything.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_ill be 8 months preggo so im gonna wear a black bikini top and paint the rest orange.. HAHA JACK-O-LANTERN! my boobs can be the eyes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahahaha awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







thanks for all the ideas!!


----------



## Tyester (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_haha only if you do it first.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I've seen that body...&& damn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahaa._

 
I found a picture of this costume and it kinda looks like the costume is supposed to be a "walking condom".

But I'll try anything once, wrap the goods up and snap some pics.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 9, 2006)

Your not supposed to use clear =P  colored ceran wrap duh =P And usually you only do a skirt or tubetop


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I found a picture of this costume and it kinda looks like the costume is supposed to be a "walking condom".

But I'll try anything once, wrap the goods up and snap some pics._

 

hahahhaa.a giant condom! how exciting.hahaha


----------



## Raerae (Sep 9, 2006)

Heh... a few years back in Islavista, there was a guy dressed as a giant vagina...  His face was where your button would be lol...

And then you had the guys dressed as gyno's offering free exams to all the girls as they walked by...


----------



## Tyester (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Heh... a few years back in Islavista, there was a guy dressed as a giant vagina...  His face was where your button would be lol...

And then you had the guys dressed as gyno's offering free exams to all the girls as they walked by..._

 
These are the same guys who have "classy" written on their forehead.


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Heh... a few years back in Islavista, there was a guy dressed as a giant vagina...  His face was where your button would be lol..._

 
Ha!  I've SEEN those down in Waikiki.  There was one a couple years back who could make the "lips" flap with his arms.  Then there was the guy who was a penis and he made silly string shoot out the tip... yeah.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 9, 2006)

Going as a dead prom queen is classic. Prom dress you don't care about, "dead" makeup, fake blood on the dress.

I went as someone from the 1960s "Flower child" look once. Gauzy skirt, peasant top. $20 total.

Draping sheets the right way and you'll have a toga.

Costumes don't have to be expensive or costly. You can yank stuff from your closet and be retro or a rock/rap/movie star.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 11, 2006)

i made this for a halloween party a few years ago
the wings were from a toy shop from which i cut all the pink stuff off and was left with the wire stuck on net and diamontes from a craft shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








click


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 11, 2006)

i ALWAYS improvise with stuff i already have. i have hooters shirts from around the world, so i threw one on, but instead of saying the city where i got it, i wrote "compton" on paper and literally taped it over, did "ghetto" make up, added some "bling" from h&m, and wore some gold stilettos i already owned over some socks with the suntan tights (literally, with the exception of fake eyelashes, the ONLY thing i bought for the costume)...and there you have the "urban" hooters girl! i was so ghetto fab...


----------



## Raerae (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree with the above!  Dressing sexy on halloween is so much better than dressing scary lol...

Halloween is the one night at year you can dress up as a ho, and no one can say anything about it!  lol...

I always like fairy or angel costumes...  Nurses can be fun too lol...

imho #1 costume requirement, whatever you go as, make sure it's sexy.

I think that goes for the guys too in a sense.  Not saying dress all chip-n-dales, but look handsome.  Last thing I wanna deal with is makeup all over your face, and fake blood all over your shirt/body.  Not saying dont do it, but I know I wont look twice at you if I can't tell if your cute or not under your costume, and i know my friends woulnd't eigther.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 12, 2006)

I disagree.  My bedroom is for sexy dressing, Halloween is for gorey, theatrical makeup.  Bring on the blood.... Well, I guess it never hurts to throw in some sexy-ness with the gore and guts.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 12, 2006)

There are plenty of guys who find female vampires extremely sexy it seems!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_There are plenty of guys who find female vampires extremely sexy it seems!_

 
Yeh you can be a sexy vampire!  LOL

Ooh, and leave guys hickeys on their necks LOL =P


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 13, 2006)

haha i loveee all of these!! and as_cute_as_pie, that costume you made is so cute!

I want to do "sexy" but NOT skanky..maybe a nurse or french maid costume if they arent too expensive..if they are..Im doing a fairy..I already have pink wings from last year!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 13, 2006)

School girl is always popular...  And you can re-use the clothing you buy any other day of the year.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 13, 2006)

I saw the most gorgeous black velvet hooded cloak with a red satin lining yesterday in Camden.  It would be ideal for a vampiress.  Pity it was £95 ($180)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I saw the most gorgeous black velvet hooded cloak with a red satin lining yesterday in Camden.  It would be ideal for a vampiress.  Pity it was £95 ($180)_

 
i wish i could spend that much on a costume..haha im a broke college studenttttt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  but if you get it, you MUST take pics !!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

Just go as the girl in your signature picture =P


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Just go as the girl in your signature picture =P_

 
haha 
thong.
is that even a thong? or is it like somthing crazy... you cant really tell.. its probably something totally outrageous that isnt what we think it is at all

it sort of looks like a shoulder with some sort of strap going around it too


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2006)

its great I clicked on the picture , to sloganize my name and it said 

 Kick ass with genevieve, and it had the same picture.. lol . ironic.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

yeh i've seen a bunch of people on diff boards with that pic from sloganizer.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_yeh i've seen a bunch of people on diff boards with that pic from sloganizer._

 

yeah, I just thought it was ironic how the current slogan for my name was kick ass with genevieve. and . it looks like an ass. haha.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 15, 2006)

haha im guessing its a thong..i dont know..i picked the sexy theme for the slogan thing lol


----------

